# graphic card under 5k



## saswat23 (Feb 28, 2011)

dep5kor,
I think you are right.
But any good GPU under Rs.5000???


----------



## ico (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: i5 configuration request for Rs 30k for gaming etc.*



saswat23 said:


> dep5kor,
> I think you are right.
> But any good GPU under Rs.5000???


AMD HD 5670 1GB GDDR5 @ 5k


----------



## d3p (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: i5 configuration request for Rs 30k for gaming etc.*

1+ ico, but HD5770 is also close to 7k. IMO it must be considered.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: i5 configuration request for Rs 30k for gaming etc.*

I dont have any idea about the cost of ATI cards. So, any nVIDIA cards around d same price???
And whats best for under Rs.4000.


----------



## ico (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: i5 configuration request for Rs 30k for gaming etc.*



saswat23 said:


> I dont have any idea about the cost of ATI cards. So, any nVIDIA cards around d same price???
> And whats best for under Rs.4000.


Start your own thread. 

For the note, best under 4000, is HD 4670.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: i5 configuration request for Rs 30k for gaming etc.*

A thread now is not required. I would open it when i opt to buy. I just wanted a basic knowledge of good ATI cards.
Thanks ico.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: i5 configuration request for Rs 30k for gaming etc.*

A gt240 can also be considered if available for 4k.


----------



## ico (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: i5 configuration request for Rs 30k for gaming etc.*



vickybat said:


> A gt240 can also be considered if available for 4k.


Forgot about it, GT 240 is actually much better than HD 4670 if available.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: i5 configuration request for Rs 30k for gaming etc.*

Is the GT-240 better than 4670???


----------



## ico (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: i5 configuration request for Rs 30k for gaming etc.*



saswat23 said:


> Is the GT-240 better than 4670???


If you can find @ 4k. More sense to go for HD 5670 512MB @ 4.5k anyways.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 28, 2011)

What is this?? I didnot create this thread.
How come this this thread got created itself in my name.
Can anybody explain me this???


----------



## ico (Feb 28, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> What is this?? I didnot create this thread.
> How come this this thread got created itself in my name.
> Can anybody explain me this???


I've created it because small queries can sometimes result in growing discussions. Growing discussions in someone else's thread = thread hijack.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for clearing. But how did you do it???


----------



## ico (Feb 28, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Thanks for clearing. But how did you do it???


*Digit Technology Discussion Forum - Show Groups*


----------



## d3p (Feb 28, 2011)

@ico: Can i consider 9800GT from Zotac or XFX, coz everyone knows its a awesome card & price is just 4.5k.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 28, 2011)

dep5kor said:


> @ico: Can i consider 9800GT from Zotac or XFX, coz everyone knows its a awesome card & price is just 4.5k.



Me too the same ques.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 28, 2011)

^^ To use it as a separate physx card?


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 28, 2011)

Whats physx a card now!!!????


----------



## d3p (Feb 28, 2011)

@Vicky: Actually i was considering 9800GT as main GPU.

@ Saswat : Refer this link

PhysX FAQ


----------



## ico (Feb 28, 2011)

dep5kor said:


> @ico: Can i consider 9800GT from Zotac or XFX, coz everyone knows its a awesome card & price is just 4.5k.


Honestly, if it is 9800 GT - then just get a new HD 5670 for the same price. 9800 GT = HD 5670 level.

If it is 9800 GTX or GTX+, then you should consider it imho.

If you want to use for PhysX, then it is your wish.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 28, 2011)

*@ dep5kor*

Afaik you have a gtx 580 right? Its a very good choice for a separate physx card though. You can use it with your gtx 580 to see some more performance increments.


----------



## d3p (Feb 28, 2011)

thanks vicky for the suggestion.

Thats what is exactly going in my mind now-a-days. Let me get some bonus then i can buy it off..

Thanks ico.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks vicky for clearing me physx technology.


----------



## mitraark (Mar 6, 2011)

ATI 5670 1 GB at 5k. I use it its very good.

9800 almost same as 5670 but hotter why chose that ?

ATI 5670 cook,


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 7, 2011)

Get 5670 1GB GDDR5


----------



## d3p (Mar 7, 2011)

9800GT is good card, only if someone looking for a dedicated Physx Card.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 7, 2011)

9800GT is not good for only PhysX, it performs slightly better than HD 5670. But the problem is it is based on old architecture, consumes far more power than HD 5670, a lot hotter and also priced higher than HD 5670.

So if you are planning to buy a card within 5K, you can easily drop it from the list, in fact at this range, HD 5670 does not have any real competition. It does not even need a PCI Express Power connector so can run on a average PSu also.


----------



## sunny4691 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi guys sorry for posting here but I just want to know what is the system requirement for a dedicated physx card means in which pci express port can it be used x16 or x8, sli or crossfire motherboard


----------



## d3p (Mar 7, 2011)

infact 9800GT costs the same as 5670 now a days.

Zotac Geforce 9800 GT Synergy 1GB - 4.7k deltapage.

But can i use a 5670 or 5570 for dedicated Physx. Let me know for the both.


----------



## sunny4691 (Mar 7, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> infact 9800GT costs the same as 5670 now a days.
> 
> Zotac Geforce 9800 GT Synergy 1GB - 4.7k deltapage.
> 
> But can i use a 5670 or 5570 for dedicated Physx. Let me know for the both.



You cannot use an ATI card for physx, only nvidia gpu supports it and that too 8 series or above.so 5670 or 5570 will not serve your purpose for dedicated physx card


----------



## d3p (Mar 11, 2011)

sunny4691 said:


> You cannot use an ATI card for physx, only nvidia gpu supports it and that too 8 series or above.so 5670 or 5570 will not serve your purpose for dedicated physx card



i know that we can't use amd card for dedicated physx & the requirements is not about 8 series or something, its about the 32 cores and a minimum of 256MB dedicated graphics memory.

refer this attachment.

Moreover the question was to Cilus, in order to justify why a gamer shouldn't buy 9800GT for dedicated physx in these days ?


----------



## sunny4691 (Mar 12, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> i know that we can't use amd card for dedicated physx & the requirements is not about 8 series or something, its about the 32 cores and a minimum of 256MB dedicated graphics memory.
> 
> refer this attachment.
> 
> Moreover the question was to Cilus, in order to justify why a gamer shouldn't buy 9800GT for dedicated physx in these days ?


Sorry buddy didn't know it was for Cilus
, but I just answered your question as you asked 'But can I use a 5670 or 5570 for dedicated physx'


----------



## d3p (Mar 12, 2011)

he its ok, no need for any sorry for the above.


----------

